# The ASPCA or at least my local branch Sucks!



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok, so got this big hunk of property now, plenty of space for a Dog and somebody home 24/7 to take care of a new family member. I decide to go online and check out the ASPCA and Local Shelters as I would rather adopt then spent a fortune to a breeder or puppy mill Pet Store. We find a few dogs we are interested in. Now there are over 300,000 homeless animals in shelters in the US waiting to be adopted. These Freakin' ASPCA NAZI's want a background check, last years tax returns, income statements, 3 valid forms of ID from every member of the household, every member of the house has to have an individual Puppy Social Worker interview, an individual and group supervised Dog meet and greet, Photos of all the Rooms in the House, 4 Point Photo of the Property,  at least one possibly 2 unannounced home inspections, 3 Personal References and had the NERVE to ask our references, " Since the prospective owners are RETIRED...Are they still young enough to handle an active Dog? " WTF!!!! 54 is too Old to take care of a dog? Retired don't mean 65+! On top of all this BS, with Fees and what not the COST to adopt is $250!!!! For a TWO YEAR OLD MUTT?!? For $ 300 to 500 there are Pure Breeds with Papers available all over Craigs List! The ATTITUDE of the woman checking references and making the decision is ridiculous, condescending with a noticeable God Complex intonation stating, " Well we have had a few applications for the animal you are interested in. We will vet ALL the prospective owners and decide on the best fit for Henry..."

Now I get it...Can't have Dog Fighting Rings getting ASPCA animals for training and there are expenses to cover, but having us jump through this number of FLAMING HOOPS!?!?! 

What a F$%KING JOKE! No wonder there are 300K Animals in Shelters. The search continues... Elsewhere!...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 26, 2016)

JJ, what's worse is the fact that they can do this without fear of repercussion since they are a non profit...

Do you have any local city or county shelters?  They almost give them away so that they know they will be cared for and not euthanized...  Here, we had a clear the shelter weekend a few weeks ago and ALL 200 animals were adopted out for the cost of the shots and spay/neuter.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2016)

JJ, there have been reports.....    All they want is donations and they euthanize millions because it costs too much to place animals...    It is a money scam...   they don't care about the welfare of the animals..  MONEY....  send us MONEY....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> JJ, what's worse is the fact that they can do this without fear of repercussion since they are a non profit...
> 
> Do you have any local city or county shelters?  They almost give them away so that they know they will be cared for and not euthanized...  Here, we had a clear the shelter weekend a few weeks ago and ALL 200 animals were adopted out for the cost of the shots and spay/neuter.


As far as I can tell there is no local old fashioned Dog Catcher or shelter not tied to the ASPCA...


DaveOmak said:


> JJ, there have been reports.....    All they want is donations and they euthanize millions because it costs too much to place animals...    It is a money scam...   they don't care about the welfare of the animals..  MONEY....  send us MONEY....


Now THAT is a Crying Shame! 25 years ago we adopted our first dog from the Lancaster County PA ASPCA. Walked in, picked out a Spaniel mix Puppy, prepaid the $40 for Spaying and took her home! They judged us on look and a few minutes of talking. We had that girl 12 years and she was truly one of my children and the kids Nanny. She would lay under the Crib and if the baby woke, the dog came and got Mom's attention by whining and motioning toward the babies room...JJ


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 26, 2016)

i got my blue heeler for $90 at 12 weeks old 6 years ago and it's the best dog i've ever had (Craigslist) we did get a couple shelter dogs over the years from a place called PAWS both times they charged $50 for adoption fees but both had heart worms when we took them to our vet and both times the wife thought it was a good idea to go through the $6-700 of injections to clear it up.... I love dogs and hate to see them caged up like that... especially when you know some irresponsible people likely got that dog as a puppy, did nothing to train it and maybe even worse, encouraged stuff like jumping because it was cute when the dog was 10 pds, and they abandoned it at 2 years old because the dog is wild acting from them being crap dog owners... but i won't be getting dogs from shelters after my 2 PAWS experiences


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2016)

My next question was if anybody had experience, good or bad with adopting sight unseen from Out of State Rescues? Seem to be quite a few that you adopt from a profile and pic and the dog is shipped. Sounds fishy. Would hate to Order a Puppy and receive a 12 year old with health issues after your account is charged...JJ


----------



## weev (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are having this trouble trying to rescue a pet it seems to me that I have heard stories before just like yours   and then they wonder why they cant find homes


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2016)

I can't believe you don't have a humane society shelter in your county.

They have dogs & cats for adoption for just the cost of shots & neutering.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I can't believe you don't have a humane society shelter in your county.
> 
> They have dogs & cats for adoption for just the cost of shots & neutering.
> 
> Al


None in my county and surrounding counties are either affiliated with the ASPCA, have similar vetting processes, or charge a Premium for Out of County Adoptions. They just don't seem to be in a big hurry to get animals adopted...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> None in my county and surrounding counties are either affiliated with the ASPCA, have similar vetting processes, or charge a Premium for Out of County Adoptions. They just don't seem to be in a big hurry to get animals adopted...JJ


You know what!

I agree that really sucks!!

There are so many abandoned & abused animals in these shelters & when a responsible person wants to adapt one they put up all these hurdles.







Good luck JJ I hope you get your dog!

Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, that is completely redonkulous!  Hope you have good luck finding a nice dog somewhere else.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2016)

We adopts our last dog from out of state sort of. He came from out of state from a shelter to a shelter in our state. We had to go through a similar process but not as bad or as expensive as what you're describing. Our total fees were $60, we did have to do a background check, and visit the dog with our other dogs. That visit though wasn't monitored it was more about the dogs getting along more than anything else. Then there was. 72 hold after we said we'd take him. The $60 fee covered the spay/neutering fee and the back ground check fee.


----------



## b-one (Sep 26, 2016)

Got yo love it,try and help out and get screwed. Our local humane society told my wife they required an in home visit and other hoops we would have to go through we ended up going through a breeder.


----------



## sigmo (Sep 26, 2016)

And keep in mind that there is the original American Humane Society, and the fairly new Humane Society of the US (HSUS).  The latter is reputed to be a complete scam.  They run touching TV commercials, and collect a lot of money, but almost none of it goes to helping animals.

I would find a reputable veterinarian in your area, and ask them who they recommend nearby as a source of a healthy dog looking for a good home.  Perhaps your existing vet if you have one.

If they were already your vet, they will be familiar with you and how you treated your previous dog(s).  And in any case, they will likely be up to date on many nearby animals in need of adoption. 

Here, we have an American Humane Society no-kill shelter that is well run and good to work with.  They are staffed entirely by volunteers and run completely on donations.  I hear good things about them.

We also have a county "Metro Animal Control" which is the local "dog catcher" and shelter.  They DO euthanize, so they are fairly motivated to adopt out their animals.

As is usual, they are underfunded and apprecative of people looking to adopt.  They do charge to cover vaccinations and neutering, etc., and there may be some vetting of prospective adopters, but nobody I know has ever had anything bad to say about the process.

Perhaps a town not too far from you has a similar county or city run shelter or GOOD AHS affiliated shelter.

With so many cats and dogs in need of good homes, it is a shame to hear of the process being so burdensome that it discourages good people.

Good luck finding a wonderful companion.  There are a lot of great pets in need of a good home.

Tabbed in.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input all. Shame there is no such thing as the Daily Paper. It was a great source for free pets and other great items for cheap. All that and a Potty Training Aid for the new Puppy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2016)

That really sucks JJ.  We have a similar process up here but they are a hell of a lot more reasonable and cooperative--just a basic form to fill out and a meet and greet.

You can try going on kijiji and look for dogs in your area.

Good luck.  I figure any dog you get will be thanking his lucky star.

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 29, 2016)

Hang in there ,,, find the right fit . It will happen . Could be that someone that works there , or a family member had eyes for the same dog . I have always had German Shepherd dogs . Decided to rescue this last go around . Found a no kill shelter , and adopted a cattle dog  / cocker mix . some qeustions , and proof of sanity plus $100 . She was mine . BEST  dog I have ever had . 

Check your options , be patient . Your new buddy is out there waiting ! 

Good luck . 

Chop


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 9, 2016)

Our SPCA around here is, from what I hear pretty militaristic too.

They just arrested the president and one vet tech, between them

they cleaned out over a hundred grand.

They are definitely not into adopting out dogs.

I know they have to be careful today, but they should use their brains as well.

These folks are into big money before anyone gets a dog out of there.

Just my rant about these jerks.

Hope you find a great dog for your family.

    Ed


----------



## dward51 (Oct 9, 2016)

Some groups let the potential for power just plain go to their heads.  Same thing happens to HOA boards (don't get me started on that).  In the end, an over reaching group like that is actually pushing more potential pairings of rescued pets with loving owners further away.  Of course they are too stuck up with their power trip to consider that.  It's a shame.....

Our last dog was an adult mixed breed from a rescue shelter (actually it was a cat shelter, go figure).  A family had gotten the dog from another shelter out of state for their son, and only after they got the dog home found out he was actually allergic.  So their friend ran a cat shelter and took the dog in.  We had that dog 17 years (and she was a full grown adult when we got her), so she lived a very long happy life, and passed earlier this year. Her photo is in my avatar (it's a 2005 photo).

I would not hesitate to go with another rescue animal, but I would not be participating in the Nazi 3rd degree you describe.  I would laugh in their faces and pretty much tell them what I thought about their program and point out how they just lost "another" adoption for those reasons.

This is one of our favorite photos of "Lady" (kids called her "boo dog").  It was taken on our boat one day.  Just try and convince me dogs don't smile...













boat boo.jpg



__ dward51
__ Oct 9, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2016)

Holy @#$%, Jimmy----I  never heard of such a thing!!

The last Dog we had was Shadow (Black Lab Mix). My Son was making deliveries to Bars back then, and he called me from a Bar in Chalfont & asked if he could bring a Pup home. He said the guy has 3 left, and wants $5 each. I said sure, as long as he took care of him. We had him until he died at 12 1/2 years old. Great Dog!!

Good Luck, Jimmy,

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2016)

Still no word. Tried calling and leaving message but get no return call...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey JJ.  One of my friends was looking for a free/cheap black lab puppy.  I went on kijiji and found him one that same day.  Have you tried that?

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey JJ. One of my friends was looking for a free/cheap black lab puppy. I went on kijiji and found him one that same day. Have you tried that?
> 
> Gary


Would they even ship to the states? Customs issues? Which province to look in?...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2016)

I thought kijiji wasn't just in Canada.  My bad.  Sorry JJ.  There must be something equivalent stateside.

Gary


----------



## uzikaduzi (Oct 11, 2016)

kijiji has some sites for larger US cities.


----------



## palladini (Oct 20, 2016)

We decided our first dog need a friend so we went looking, tried the local shelter, nope, nothing there, but onto Kijiji we went found this guy, for $20.00.  Seems the folks who had the mother, when they got the dog, were told it was fixed, and a couple of months later, along come the pups ( the Basset Hound was not pregnant when they got her)  They had no Idea who was the father of the pups but we brought him home sept 17th 2015













100_5276.JPG



__ palladini
__ Oct 20, 2016






And this is the Original dog we had, Meisha, the one above is Marly













100_5278.JPG



__ palladini
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------



## palladini (Oct 20, 2016)

I think Ebay kicked Kijiji out of that the USA


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful Dogs. I am still looking and hopeful...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 20, 2016)

Chef Jimmy,

I do hope you find a forever fur family friend! My wife and I are heavily involved with multiple agencies here on the west coast. We transport, and foster rescue dogs in our home until they are adopted. We have helped hundreds of dogs escape euthanasia. Most of them are from high-kill shelters from Califonia that are brought up to Oregon and Washington. Yes, its all volunteer, No ASPCA is involved. I would be glad to help you out if I could, but PA is just a bit of a reach! Nearly all of the rescues, adoptions, fostering transportation, etc. is all done through networking 99% on facebook based on personal relationships that have been established within the groups.

Bottom line- Find a GOOD rescue! You will surely find them, but some of them are not so good. You can tell a good rescue if the animal has been to a veterinarian, up to date on shots, spayed/neutered shots etc. But the most important thing you should look for in a rescue is if- (and how long) they vet their dogs. How long has the ANIMAL has been vetted in a foster home since they were rescued or pulled from a shelter. (Vetted- as in "screened for issues").There are many sound benefits for potential adopters for this, but this only adds costs and extra work so most don't do it, and so they turn them fast!

The true nature of the dog can be observed- gets along with other dogs, kids, cats, abandonment issues, separation anxiety etc. 
They could be carrying contagious illness or disease- The chances the dog has contracted kennel cough, parvo, or a myriad of other things while they were exposed in the shelter are relatively high.
Discovery of any medical issues- Vet bills are a HUGE cost to rescue, Duh! Wouldn't you rather know what you are getting yourself into or just take your chances?
Some training
In any case, it all should be a good "fit" for both the adopters as well as the dog. We see a lot of of failed placements nowdays... Not because of the dogs fault... but the people not being realistic with their expectations or not truthful in their applications, etc... You don't have to walk outside your own doorstep very far these days to recognize that people are more dangerous than the dogs.

I hope this sheds a little light... You will find your right buddy! Hang in there!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you Browneyes'...I am sure, like in any operation, there are good and bad people and practices....JJ


----------



## sqwib (Oct 21, 2016)

Jimmy, what about a Greyhound rescue?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Jimmy, what about a Greyhound rescue?


Nothing Local... I knew a retired, now deceased, Dauphin county ASPCA President, his wife was my Culinary Instructor, they had 2...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Jimmy, what about a Greyhound rescue?


No Way!!!

The Drivers Charge too much!!!

Bear


----------



## Mendel1941 (Oct 12, 2019)

Just so you know. Up here in Aroostook County I retired and wanted some pet cats to replace my beloved Kitty Kitty. Back in 2005 I got her for $55 (to cover the spaying and shots) She was a treasure. In March 2019 I went to the Houlton Animal Shelter and found two cats that were friends. When I started to make off with them - first I was told they would have to "check my references", Then when I got a little peeved at this bureacratic bull The head lady decided I was a "good risk" after she asked me how soon would want to finalized the adoption. I said ASAP. She said $350 please. I said fine, sure and they packed up the wrong two cats in cardboard traveling boxes and when we got home I hit the ceiling and call these clowns to tell them what I had papers for and what they gave me. The lady in charge assured me she would make it right. Sure enough 2 hours later they showed up with Timon and Otto and took back the other two unfortunates.

These little guys are males way dumber than Kitty Kitty but adorable nevertheless. Good hunters too. LOts of charm but a little slower that Kitty Kitty upstairs.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 13, 2019)

And what does an illegal have to do to get bennies.....What a scam.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 13, 2019)

can you adopt from best friends?  they are more west, but they place dogs around the US


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Beautiful Dogs. I am still looking and hopeful...JJ



I just stumbled on to this thread and am wondering if you ever found a dog ChefJimmy? I'm on the fifth dog of my adult life, the first four lasted 13 years apiece, a wolf-shepherd mix, two ESS, then a chocolate lab. I've never adopted, always found a pup to bring home at 7-8 weeks old, never been without a dog for more than a couple of weeks. From reading this it's no wonder that anyone would ever got a dog from the ASPCA, I'd never tolerate the interview. When our lab, the Boo, passed on a couple of years back the DW wanted to wait 4-5 months to get another dog due to a planned trip to Mexico. I lasted eight days, got online and found a breeder of English Springer Spaniels that had eight week old pups, loaded the Lance 850 onto the back of my truck and drove 700 miles to Idaho the next morning. I parked in the breeders driveway that afternoon, walked in and Bob picked me out in less than two minutes. The next morning we made the drive back to CA, Bob never made a peep. My wife Jan wasn't too happy with me for not wanting to wait, that all ended the minute I walked thru the door with Bob and let him out of his crate














We cancelled the trip to Mexico, life's too short and a home without a dog is just a house. We don't have kids and our dogs have always been family. Bob will turn two years old Dec.12th, so happy I wouldn't wait the 4-5 months, Jan's happy too! Get a pup Jimmy, the love in your heart will find a great place to land, and be returned ten times over. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 13, 2019)

Just astonishing that they make it that hard to save a dog or cats life. Our local Humane Society’s in Ohio have a girl you fill out, show a license and pay about $55 total. I bought my brother a gorgeous chocolate Siamese cat a couple years ago there. My wife bought me a white Siamese off Craigslist as a Christmas gift a few years ago. I’ve seen quite a few rehoming ads for dogs on Craigslist. Some days I swear our puppies and cat are the only source of sanity. They bring us great joy. I hope you find yours soon.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 14, 2019)

Our last one came from some kids on the street corner with a cardboard box full of puppies. My daughter couldn't resist. Next thing she did was go down to PetsMart for supplies. Her "free" puppy ended up costing her a few hundred $$ after bedding, food, crate, and shots. (The puppy was a chewer, and destroyed the wire crate in no time at all. She wanted to always be with my daughter.)
The dog eventually moved out with her to her new house nearby. She had ears like radar dishes, which came in handy as my daughter can't hear high-pitched sounds, like smoke alarms. She had her for 9 great years.


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 14, 2019)

I got my dog from Craigslist and recently a cat from the local Humane society. The neighborhood I moved from last spring was a dumping ground in yrs past for unwanted cats so the cats I've had found me. I think word was out that I'm a sucker for strays. This was the 1st time getting one from the HS. $50 for a cat 1-7 yrs old. Neutering/spaying, Felv/Fiv testing. shots, deworming, microchip and registry are included plus a $50 off coupon for the 1st vet visit. All that would have cost $100's at the vet. A lot cheaper in the long run than a "free" cat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 14, 2019)

That's the way it is today as with so many things Gov. Red tape because the SPCA's are run by the local and state gov. We have adopted many from the local spca and only paid a small vet fee. But now they are like you said all the red tape. There are other ways just hang in there JJ. WE could send you a pig or cow from PC Farmer.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2019)

Since this post, thinks changed. 3 years ago, a Facebook lead put me in touch with a Beagle breeder in NY, 2 hours away. The guy had Registered parents but did not want to fool around with registering the pups. I got Smalls, top left, for $150. A year later, my daughter was looking for a puppy. She called the Beagle breeder and was told he had one left and we could get him as repeat customers. That's when we got Brother Bucky. Last Christmas my other daughter was gifted a Pit/Boxer mix. Little white Fenrir, some Norse God, but I call him Phen-Phen, because he is Speed and Energy on 4 legs!
So we went from Zero to 3 in a short time.







Dad and the Boys relaxing...Top down, Smalls, Phen and Buck, aka, Mr. BEEFY, the boy is Meaty...







Phen-Phen has grown a bit. 70 pounds of Love...JJ


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 14, 2019)

It is too bad that so many sickos abusing animals have made adoption policies like this justified.  Also, funny how people abusing animals for their own reasons gets policies like this but when it is done to pad profits of corporations, all of the sudden, animal cruelty isn't a big deal.

Good luck and hope you find the right animal for both your needs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> It is too bad that so many sickos abusing animals have made adoption policies like this justified.  Also, funny how people abusing animals for their own reasons gets policies like this but when it is done to pad profits of corporations, all of the sudden, animal cruelty isn't a big deal.
> 
> Good luck and hope you find the right animal for both your needs.



Very true the part that really annoyed me was being denied for being Too Old to care for a Puppy. Posted above is my THREE BOYS all raised from Pups. Too old my A$$!...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice to see this story has such a happy ending Jimmy! RAY


----------



## martin1950 (Oct 16, 2019)

Sometimes ya just got to wonder if it's "fate" or just dumb blind luck you're having. Case in point, back in June my wife and I were discussing the fact that for over 40 years we have always had a dog in our household. Ya know that strange empty feeling when you've been dog less for three weeks. We've often talk about all the fantastic dogs we've had. By "chance" I was checking the web for breeders of numerous breeds when I ran across a website for County Animal Control, what the heck. The first pic. to pop was of this cute little cattledog named Patches. With in a minute I was on the phone to the local dog catcher and a few minutes later on the way to Benton Harbor to get our new dog. He fits like a glove. Most people would not think about an 8 year old dog but Heelers aren't most dogs. This poor dog doesn't know what a ball, frizby, tug rope are. He was a porch dog 24-7-365 which explains why he's terrified of weather. He's sliming down a little now that we have a 5 month old GSD. He's slowly learning his basic commands and is a great companion for me.
Sorry, I got to rambling, back on topic. The dog pound charged $75 bucks since he was a senior dog, asked a few questions and didn't even ask for any type of I.D.. Check w/ you local dog catcher, they might hook you up w/ a good dog.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 16, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Sometimes ya just got to wonder if it's "fate" or just dumb blind luck you're having. Case in point, back in June my wife and I were discussing the fact that for over 40 years we have always had a dog in our household. Ya know that strange empty feeling when you've been dog less for three weeks. We've often talk about all the fantastic dogs we've had. By "chance" I was checking the web for breeders of numerous breeds when I ran across a website for County Animal Control, what the heck. The first pic. to pop was of this cute little cattledog named Patches. With in a minute I was on the phone to the local dog catcher and a few minutes later on the way to Benton Harbor to get our new dog. He fits like a glove. Most people would not think about an 8 year old dog but Heelers aren't most dogs. This poor dog doesn't know what a ball, frizby, tug rope are. He was a porch dog 24-7-365 which explains why he's terrified of weather. He's sliming down a little now that we have a 5 month old GSD. He's slowly learning his basic commands and is a great companion for me.
> Sorry, I got to rambling, back on topic. The dog pound charged $75 bucks since he was a senior dog, asked a few questions and didn't even ask for any type of I.D.. Check w/ you local dog catcher, they might hook you up w/ a good dog.


Blue Heelers are very smart, protective and loyal dogs. Congrats!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2019)

Been involved with animal rescues  from both sides . The questions are needed , and yes can be received as aggravation or offensive . 
Think of it like this ,,, if for some reason you had to find a home for a pet you owned , I know I would ask some of the same questions . 


martin1950 said:


> Most people would not think about an 8 year old dog but Heelers aren't most dogs.


Always had GSD's . Until I rescued my first cattle dog . She passed at 9 years , had her from a pup . Went 3 years without because she was just something else . Still miss her .
Last year we rescued Lottie . 5 years old , came off a working farm in southern Missouri . Like you said , won't touch a ball but a stuffed animal meets it's maker .


martin1950 said:


> He was a porch dog 24-7-365


Yup , I was lucky in the fact , Lottie came house broke , never got it the trash or bad stuff in the house , but was for sure and outside dog . Keeping the fox out of the hen house . 









Got to sleep with one eye open so you don't miss something .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2019)

Our first dog, a Springer mix pup, from the County shelter, on the other side of the state, was 30 years ago. She was one of the two best dogs we ever owned. Would stay by my side, until the first Baby came along and I  was cast aside for Nanny Duties! That dog slept under my Daughter's crib or at her side regardless of where we had her. If my Daughter showed any type of distress or started crying, Brittany, sprung into action, found my wife and Barked incessantly motioning for Bev to follow her. As my daughter grew, the dog received payment for her devotion, Casey would throw handfuls of whatever food given, to the Dog and laugh hysterically. That dog raised all three of my Daughters until cancer took her in her 12th year.
Rescue dogs can be awesome and others traumatized Nightmares. Our second shelter dog, Chewed everything wooden, including some expensive antiques and Amish built lawn furniture. If my wife or I raised our voice, at all, to admonish the dog, she would start shaking and void her bladder. While she enjoyed interacting with the children, she pretty much avoided me, hiding if we were alone in a room. I am thinking the previous male owner was abusive to that dog from young. A shame as she had potential but was more work than we were prepared to do. She went back to the shelter...JJ


----------



## DocSteve (Oct 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Ok, so got this big hunk of property now, plenty of space for a Dog and somebody home 24/7 to take care of a new family member. I decide to go online and check out the ASPCA and Local Shelters as I would rather adopt then spent a fortune to a breeder or puppy mill Pet Store. We find a few dogs we are interested in. Now there are over 300,000 homeless animals in shelters in the US waiting to be adopted. These Freakin' ASPCA NAZI's want a background check, last years tax returns, income statements, 3 valid forms of ID from every member of the household, every member of the house has to have an individual Puppy Social Worker interview, an individual and group supervised Dog meet and greet, Photos of all the Rooms in the House, 4 Point Photo of the Property,  at least one possibly 2 unannounced home inspections, 3 Personal References and had the NERVE to ask our references, " Since the prospective owners are RETIRED...Are they still young enough to handle an active Dog? " WTF!!!! 54 is too Old to take care of a dog? Retired don't mean 65+! On top of all this BS, with Fees and what not the COST to adopt is $250!!!! For a TWO YEAR OLD MUTT?!? For $ 300 to 500 there are Pure Breeds with Papers available all over Craigs List! The ATTITUDE of the woman checking references and making the decision is ridiculous, condescending with a noticeable God Complex intonation stating, " Well we have had a few applications for the animal you are interested in. We will vet ALL the prospective owners and decide on the best fit for Henry..."
> 
> Now I get it...Can't have Dog Fighting Rings getting ASPCA animals for training and there are expenses to cover, but having us jump through this number of FLAMING HOOPS!?!?!
> 
> What a F$%KING JOKE! No wonder there are 300K Animals in Shelters. The search continues... Elsewhere!...JJ


----------



## DocSteve (Oct 19, 2019)

That's like no ASPCA I've ever heard of. Last dog I got there was my blind Lab, 8 yrs old then, 16 now. 
 Took 45 min, $65.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2019)

It's a shame. While I get the background review, there are so many animals that need a home, you think there would be a BOGO Promition, not denials! 
The really ironic part was the night of the denial, we turned on the TV and there was the Extended Commercial Plea from the ASPCA asking for donations and for more folks to adopt...JJ


----------



## martin1950 (Oct 19, 2019)

When we rescued our 8 yr old ACD from the dog pound, we were thinking "one and done" Now we've got this 5 month old black GSD that she wanted as a birthday gift to keep the old dog healthy, RIGHT!!. Don't need no BOGO deal.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2019)

My 2 year old Beagle, is usually calm and prefers to Lounge around, jousting with the others when in the mood. He is, however, the leader of the pack and resident Guard Dog, the first to alert the approach of strangers or animal intruders on the property. His younger brother Beagle, 18 months old, and the 1 year old Pit/Boxer Mix, battle, wrestle and play tug if war with anything they can get their teeth on. The younger two play until the older brother alerts then there is a Trio of Defenders barking and howling at the windows or door...JJ


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> It's a shame. While I get the background review, there are so many animals that need a home, you think there would be a BOGO Promition, not denials!
> The really ironic part was the night of the denial, we turned on the TV and there was the Extended Commercial Plea from the ASPCA asking for donations and for more folks to adopt...JJ


The whole ASPCA org. is a scam and should be shut down along with the Humane Society Of The US. Its all about the buck and the animals are just fundraising props. Local Humane Societies are usually a much better option. The Salem OR HS has free adoption months when they're getting overwhelmed during puppy and kitten season(s). 
https://www.activistfacts.com/organ...r-the-prevention-of-cruelty-to-animals-aspca/


----------

